# Laying brick in my OKJ?



## Jonathan Carlson (Jun 12, 2018)

One of my coworkers mentioned he placed a layer of brick on the bottom of his smoker. He said it helped regulate/distribute the temperature. Can anyone elaborate more on that cause I don't truly understand how that works. What kind of brick should be used. I think I might try it out, or am I wasting time putting thought into this? lol


----------



## dcecil (Jun 12, 2018)

Not wasting time.  Fire brick will hold heat as opposed to escaping through the thin metal that the OK has.  On the Joe the air vent is high enough on the door that if you raise the floor a touch with the brick you still have room for circulation under the grate.  It’s not a necessity but definitely will add to integrity of the firebox.  This is just my opinion.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 12, 2018)

YEAP!  That’s what I did to mine.


----------



## Jonathan Carlson (Jun 12, 2018)

dcecil said:


> Not wasting time.  Fire brick will hold heat as opposed to escaping through the thin metal that the OK has.  On the Joe the air vent is high enough on the door that if you raise the floor a touch with the brick you still have room for circulation under the grate.  It’s not a necessity but definitely will add to integrity of the firebox.  This is just my opinion.


Ok, appreciate the input. I only got 2 burns under my belt but it something to keep in the back of my mind to do down the road.


----------



## E's Smokin (Jun 12, 2018)

Can regular bricks wrapped in foil be used or does it have to be Fire Brick, & where can you get it
Thanks


----------



## dcecil (Jun 12, 2018)

E's Smokin said:


> Can regular bricks wrapped in foil be used or does it have to be Fire Brick, & where can you get it
> Thanks


You can get anywhere that sales wood stoves for indoors.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 13, 2018)

E's Smokin said:


> Can regular bricks wrapped in foil be used or does it have to be Fire Brick, & where can you get it
> Thanks



Regular bricks wrapped in foil may work for a short time. However you risk them cracking/breaking up. Firebrick should be easily found. Lowes has them listed on their website. Not sure if it's an online order or in store purchase.

Chris


----------



## E's Smokin (Jun 14, 2018)

Do they just get placed in the fire box or in the cooking chamber as well, thanks for answering all these questions & I'm sorry for highjacking this thread


----------

